# Want to buy 21RS or 23 RS.. help??



## MikeyM (Mar 24, 2004)

Greetings, all. Very glad we found this site!! We currently have a 22' TT towed by a pretty heavily modified V8 Grand Cherokee with the 5.2 (318 to the old timers). It tows our 4500 lb (fully loaded) Travelstar 21SB with ample power to spare but we want to swap out to either the 21RS or the 23 RS. I'm leaning toward The 21RS because of the limitation of wheelbase length on the Grand; we are currently set up with the Reese Dual Cam and everything is dialed in (but would switch to Equilizer if need be).

While I feel confident in changing to the 21RS (lengths and weights are almost equal), I sure like the extra bed space for the kids on the 23RS. My main concern is storage in the 21RS. Can anyone give me some advice on the storage? Also, can anyone tell me the loaded and unloaded weight of their 21RS from the door sticker?

Thanks to all in advance and we'll be seeing you here soon with one of the above new Outbacks!!

Mike.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mike

WELCOME to OUTBACKERS!

I'll let the others chime in with info about the 21 & 23 trailers.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We've got a 21RS, the dry weight from the factory is 4,380, we're 4900 loaded for travelling. Storage is okay, not great but it works for us. I'd like a little more outside storage, but I flip up the front bunk and use that for storage. Forces us to travel light which is okay by me









Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Why would you switch from a Dual Cam to the Equal-i-zer. From what I have read in posts, they are equals when it comes to sway control. If you have a Reese WD set up with your Dual Cam, then you are probably just fine. If you don't have a WD set up, you can add that to your Dual Cam for less $ then changing to an Equal-i-zer.

Just MHO.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Was in kind of a hurry before.

The inside storage I think is pretty good for a trailer its size. The bike door is great for storing firewood, bikes, tools etc. I store my hitch gear there when we are camped. I cut a large piece of cardboard to lay on the floor there to catch dirt and keep the floor from getting trashed.The rear outside storage compartment can be enlarged by removing or moving over the divider that seperates the storage compartment from the water pump. That space can be accessed inside under the couch. I moved the divider in mine over so the pump wouldn't get damaged by anything sliding around. I get finishing supplies at work in very heavy cardboard boxes that fit perfectly in that space to store misc. items like blocking and fittings. I bought velcro straps to keep water hoses, satellite cables and the like organized.

I don't think with your tow vehicle you want too much storage because you probably want to keep your weight down.

We really like our 21RS and it makes for a good combo with our truck.

I've found in order to keep things towing nicely,I pack alot of heavier items like firewood and tools up front to keep the tongue weight up, otherwise things can get squirrely.

Mike

Mike


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

We struggled with the same decision. On the one hand you have the nice compact light weight little 21 RS that offers all you really need. On the other hand you have the 23 RS wich is the same trailer with a queen size bed up front, a few hundred extra pounds and 2 extra feet to tow.

Ulitmately, we chose the 23 because the wieght diff was not very much, the length was still very manageable and we get 2 queen beds and a bunk rather than the two bunks and a queen.

As far as storage goes, the 23 is loaded for a trialer its size. There is the pass through drawer which is GREAT, plus another exterior spot under the couch (same on the 21 I think). Inside you get everything the 21 has plus storage under the front queen.

Its a tough decision because they both have pro's and cons. Either way you are getting a great trailer. We love the 23 so far...in fact were taking it out again tomorrow!!

Steve


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT. We purchased our 21RS last month. Taking it out this coming week for the first time. We are very excited and have had a lot to learn coming from a popup. The GVWR, located on the inside of the cabinet over the sink states 5,500. WE struggled between the 21 and 23 as well. Our only decision not to get the 23 had nothing to do with the camper but a small bridge located in a curve that we have to travel to get to our home. We were afraid that the camper wouldn't make the cut. However when we got home we saw that yes in deed we could make the cut with my Expedition but not with my husbands longer bed super crew. Either way, I am sure that you will love the new TT.

Let me give you a heads up though, the drainage tank stickers located just over the tanks are backwards. Evidentally the campers have been coming this way for sometime. One of the other Outbackers mentioned it to us on the forum, we had already figured it out though. He said that this was something that happened quite sometime ago but was probably fixed by now. However when we purchased ours last month, it was still reversed. We didn't move the stickers as we were afraid it would damage the sticker and would no longer remain on. It's not a big deal, just something to be aware of and it may be fixed on yours.

Happy camping
Gina


----------



## MikeyM (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks very much for all the input. The issue I'm having is with the added length of the 23RS and wheelbase of our Grand. I think going with the 21RS is fine; just like swapping trailers since it's the same length as our current unit but I'm not sure if I'll have problems if we go with the 23RS with regards to sway, etc. and the wheelbase. Does the 2-3 extra feet with a minimal weight increase really make that much difference in towability? I'd sure like to go with the 23RS but not at the expense of saftey.

Thanks again. Mike.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'd stay with the shorter length myself. I think you'll be getting too close to having the tail wagging the dog if you go much bigger.

Mike


----------

